

API - KhalilK
http://xkcd.com/1481/

======
phamilton
Joke aside, I highly recommend watching this talk about Comcast's HTML based
APIs: [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/web-api-
html](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/web-api-html) .

~~~
exelius
In my interactions with them, I would say that Comcast has some very smart,
very capable people working for them who really get technology in the HN
sense. They care about doing things the right way, because everything they
build has to be instantly scalable. They understand that the world doesn't
revolve around them, and they need to use open standards where they exist.
They even contribute back to a great many open source projects.

Unfortunately, the customer support part of the company does not share this
quality. But don't punish the developers for it.

But should you ever meet a Comcast employee at a technical conference, realize
that they hate the evil Comcast machine as much as you do. But they're working
from the inside to try to make things better -- at least as much as they can
as a developer.

~~~
Yhippa
What are the merits of Comcast that one would work there to try to make things
better?

~~~
exelius
The same as any other programming job? Well, except the pay and benefits are
pretty good from what I hear.

------
fiatjaf
Aren't all those Microdata and Microformats things API's over HTML? Maybe
those things could get another look by normal developers.

That said, the people at the IndieWeb[1] movement are makign heavy use of
microformats2[2] to create beautiful HTML decentralized social networks.

[1]: [http://indiewebcamp.com/](http://indiewebcamp.com/)

[2]:
[http://microformats.org/wiki/microformats2](http://microformats.org/wiki/microformats2)

~~~
fiatjaf
Interesting read: [http://indiewebcamp.com/API](http://indiewebcamp.com/API)

~~~
anonbanker
Following your breadcrumbs. I found another winner:
[https://tommorris.org/posts/8070](https://tommorris.org/posts/8070)

Thanks for this.

------
martinko
Shouldnt the url have used httpS:// ?

------
egfx
sort of reminds me of that airtime challenge I took.
[http://challenge2.airtime.com:2324/instructions](http://challenge2.airtime.com:2324/instructions)

